# GAF Timberline HD - Driftwood. 3Tab ridge cap color match!



## AndyE12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have a project I need to order our for Saturday. He decided (his wife) to change the color to driftwood from shakewood. The gentleman in question already is under contract and has 383ft of hip/ridge. Timbertex price would scare the baby jesus out of him. I need to find a 3 tab color match from any manufacture wide enough for Cobra 3 ridge vent. ABC said they have nothing but they were more excited to sell 19 bundles of timbertex. 

Tamko has a semi color match but it is a good dealer lighter/whiter. Ugh, tried so hard to get this 85 sq 14/12 two story monstrosity perfect. Any help would be amazingly helpful! Zip code is 37129 (nashville, tn).


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

Why don't you use the proper kind of cap and install at minimum Seal-A-Ridge?

I don't see any benefits to anyone (other than you) to install a ridge cap that is projected to last as half as long as the roof.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

I remember doing a shed for a home owner that used driftwood and they went and bought owens corning 3tab for cap in a color thats basically the same.. check lowes for it. 

I would explain to the homeowner if you could about the cap because the three tabs tend to crack quick at the crease when installed with architectural shingles, but if the home owner wants three tab cap, then go for it!


----------



## fred (Mar 19, 2012)

just use three tab, and tell the homeowner up front so he knows


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

fred said:


> just use three tab, and tell the homeowner up front so he knows


Back to what bam said, that's a helluva alot of ridge. I've got a special note on my proposal for enhanced ridge and it's noted that an enhanced ridge is required at an additional rate depending on color selection.


----------

